# Avast VS Kaspersky !!!



## dreams (May 29, 2007)

Hi all..

After hours of research and searchin multiple pages in this forum finally i settled for Avast Anti-Virus..

For a second thought i need a gud Firewall..Finally after the same steps i settled for Kaspersky..

Here cums the prob..

I tried to install Kaspersky and it shows Avast as a incompatible application..so i need to remove Avast in order to use Kaspersky..

Is it wise to remove Avast and install Kaspersky Anti-Virus and Firewall ??

I be on internet for a loooong time and i need a v.gud Anti-Virus and also do a lot of online shopping so need a v.gud firewall too..

Note - Also i am using Windows Defender.

Help needed techies !!

TIA


----------



## Third Eye (May 29, 2007)

Take a look at this thread by Kiran Tech Mania -> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58762 

Don't install multiple antivirus.Install only one


----------



## anandk (May 29, 2007)

remove avast. instal kaspersky internet security. u'l be better off ! keep ur windows defender. use xp-antispy utility to tweak ur xp security settings.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 29, 2007)

Agree with Sir Anand 

Once u install *Kaspersky Internet Security* u dont need any thing else


----------



## gxsaurav (May 29, 2007)

Does KIS comes with a firewall?


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 29, 2007)

dreams, If you have Kaspersky Antivirus, remove avast!. Retain Windows Defender.

Saurav,
Yes. KIS comes with Firewall too.


----------



## kushals (May 30, 2007)

for a good antivirus i recommend PC Tools


----------



## RCuber (May 30, 2007)

Another vote for kaspersky  , I never had any problem with kaspersky.


----------



## satyamy (May 30, 2007)

use Kaspersky Internet Security & no need to install any other anti or firewall


----------



## 47shailesh (May 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Does KIS comes with a firewall?


Yes it does


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2007)

Cool, then I m downloading KIS for Vista.

So KIS = KAV + Firewall + ????


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 30, 2007)

KIS = KAV + K-Filewall + K-AntiSpyware + K-SpamProtection + K-popup blocker + K-Adblocker + Email Protection + and so on, read more here  *www.kaspersky.com/kis6?chapter=185166750#a


----------



## dreams (May 30, 2007)

Hi guys..

Thnx for the huge and helpful response frm all u techies..

Accor to the response, i hv a smal doubt..

I hv seen Kaspersky Anti-Virus and Firewall 2 separate s/w avail in market..shuld i install both or either 1 is enough..

If either 1 is enough then which 1 shuld i go for..Anti-Virus or Firewall ??


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 30, 2007)

Kaspersky is doing well in Antivirus segment. So I suggest to get Kaspersky Antivirus program and regarding firewall, you can get Zone Alarm Pro Firewall. It's a great firewall program.

btw, if the use is for personal, then I suggest not to invest penny for security protection. 
For personal use, the following free package is a lethal pack:

Antivirus: Active Virus Shield (Uses Kaspersky engine and hourly updates)
Antispyware: Windows Defender and AVG Antispyware free version
Firewall: Comodo Firewall or Jetico firewall

You can find all these in the following thread:
 Free Antivirus, Antispyware and Firewall Solutions for Windows®

Enjoy!


----------



## ambandla (May 30, 2007)

dreams said:
			
		

> Hi guys..
> 
> Thnx for the huge and helpful response frm all u techies..
> 
> ...



Forget about Kaspersky Anti-virus and firewall 2 software. Go and get "Kaspersky Internet Security Suite".


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2007)

Hmm....KIS provides lots of thing. 

KTM

Comodo & Jetico are not Vista compatible yet.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hmm....KIS provides lots of thing.
> 
> KTM
> 
> Comodo & Jetico are not Vista compatible yet.



Yes. They aren't compatible yet. I have checked in there forums, seems like Comodo is coming with Vista compatibility soon.

But dreams didn't mention that he has Vista!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2007)

I am asking about my use man. Anyway, downloading KIS right now, all I need is firewall, not even an AV, so I hope KIS has an option not to install anything else.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 30, 2007)

^Okkk...
For Vista, KIS remains the best choice.


----------



## dreams (May 30, 2007)

K Guys.. finally i removed avast installe Kaspersky Internet Security.. Its workin like a charm..thnx for all ur responses.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 30, 2007)

GX said:
			
		

> I am asking about my use man. Anyway, downloading KIS right now, all I need is firewall, not even an AV, so I hope KIS has an option not to install anything else.



Opps.. I think u will b dissappinted.. i think along with the Firewall, KAV is a nessesary for the Suite !!! how ever after installation u may turn any option of feature off !!!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2007)

Hmm...downloaded, lets see if KIS 7 slows my rig or not.

KAV 6 used to slow it a lot.


----------



## eggman (May 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hmm...downloaded, lets see if KIS 7 slows my rig or not.
> .



Don't worry. It won't.......I'm using it and very happy


----------

